
Kotlin in Production – What Works, Whats Broken - pdeva1
http://blog.dripstat.com/kotlin-in-production-the-good-the-bad-and-the-ugly-2/
======
merb
> 2 - Cannot subclass Data classes

I know why you want it, I've always had that in scala where a case class is
also not subclasseable.

But trust me it's a extremly bad idea. A data class should be final and only
contain data. there is no reason to subclass it and if one day valhalla will
be coming, it's even a worse idea.

~~~
kilink
Maybe they mean data class inheritance, instead of subclassing? That's the
only thing I know of that is planned for Kotlin 1.1 [1], and it's primarily
useful for sealed classes (I've wanted this).

[1] [https://github.com/Kotlin/KEEP/blob/master/proposals/data-
cl...](https://github.com/Kotlin/KEEP/blob/master/proposals/data-class-
inheritance.md)

------
jgalt212
> Kotlin code is much less verbose than Java code. This makes it more pleasing
> to both read and write.

Is there any language in common usage today that is more verbose than Java?

